# Was looking for a way to tame the recoil, Found it.



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I shoot an 870 supper express magnum, and love it. I also reload my own shot shells. Doing so I like to get "ALL I CAN" out of my gun shell combo. Needles to say some of my " high performance" loads do have some recoil. When you start pushing 1 2/ oz. of steel at 1500 fps or a load of buck 1.3/4 oz. out to 75 yards your heads going to rock a bit. The 870 has a safety in the trigger guard which make it very wide/thick and with a smaller guy like me it is a LOOONG reach around it to pull the trigger. With the heave recoil it pounds the $hit out of my middle finger, so much so I have a permanent bump in my finger that is well over a quarter inch. Anyway, I was on a quest to find a pistol grip type stalk not a thumb hole ( I hate the way they look ) But didn't want an AR look just not me. More for shooting my 3 1/2" coyote loads. There a monsters load of nickel plated lead "F" 1 3/4 oz. and a bunch of blue dot making a very tight pattern through my dead coyote .699 choke out to a useable 70 yards on a hairy winter coyote. This is what I came up with... The dog was an old male all crippled up ,I shot him at 67 yards.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Looks good, who's the manufacturer?


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/11638#


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I was searching around for a similar stock for my Win 1300, I've been distracted by other rifle purchases and online research recently. Thanks for the link, thought it looked like the ATI's I had checked out.

How is the fit being universal with the blocks?

I shoot factory 3" mags #4 bk, your hand loads have to kick like a mule.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

The fit is perfect.

It is hallow plastic/fiber glass and I plan on putting in about half sand for weight and then spray Foam to fill the rest . It should take the hallow plastic sound out...

I did that with my 10/22 too the brush makes a lot of noise on a plastic stalk.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang Dawg, you went to cheaper than dirt.......... :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Sweet deal thanks for the tip. I'll have to do that on my muzzleloader. It has the hollow sound and is way too barrel heavy with a safari sling.


----------

